# FREE stuff to anyone who wants it!



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

I know most of you probably have enough of this junk laying around, but I have a bunch of old equipment I'll give to anyone who can use it. There's a lot of memory from newer memory cards to the older 166Mhz mempaks. Other things: video cards, sound cards, modems, lots of ribbon cable, CD-ROM and DVD-ROM drives, a Dell tower, power supply, and so on...
If you're interested, just send me an e-mail <andyenglish[at]netzero.net> and tell me where to ship it. I just hate to let it end up in the landfill.
-Andy


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Message sent


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

me to lol


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll try to remember this thread when I get home tonight!


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay, here's a complete list of what I have (sorry I didn’t do this to start with). Send me your SPECIFIC claims and I will send stuff out 1st-come, 1st-served as soon as I can. NOTE: It's hard sometimes finding the information that is relevant. I will try to find the most descriptive elements of these parts. (Memory cards are especially difficult for me, since I don't deal with them a lot. I just find some that fit and work well, trial and error. Haha!) 
Please help me get rid of this stuff only if you can keep it out of the landfill!!!
GRAPHICS CARDS:
Matrox powered by MGA (MYST/2/GAT) 64-bit (1996)
Trident 3DImage9750, rev. A
GigaByte GA-612, rev. 1A
MODEMS:
Lucent dial-up 1648T00 (1996)
Kingston ethernet KNE110TX, chip KT98100 (one port)
Gateway2000 dial-up TelePath 33.6 (U.S. Robotics chipset)
SOUND CARD
CreativeTech ST2940 (SoundBlaster 16: 1994)
MEMORY
4x64 SDIMM (84-pin; 1997) – 3 of these available
Assorted 72-pin mempaks for 166Mhz systems (Win95 HP Pavilion,...) – 9 of these available
256KB SPB Cache (HP) – 2 of these available
CABLES (please, someone, take these!)
Lots o’ ribbon cable!
Lots o’ triple thread ‘pig-tails’ (the sound connection from CD/DVD drive to the Mboard)
1 Serial cable with null modem and gender changer.
Lots o’ 3-prong power cables
A few printer cables (with one gender changer and A+B data Xfer switch)
ADDITIONAL ITEMS
Power Supply: Bestec ATX-1523D rev. D4 (150W MAX) with mount adapter for newer HP Pavilion (e.g. the Windows ME POS they put out after acquiring Compaq).
CD-ROM drive: Top-G(lory Electronics, China) 52x max (2003)
PC tower: Dell Optiplex GX260 with DVD-ROM and floppy drive (includes full motherboard with all chips) NO RAM! NO HD! (I kept those... teehee)

JOSH, I know you've already expressed interest in some of these items, so you get first dibs. 

-Andy
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

NOTE: I take no responsibility for the functionality of any of these parts. They've been stored in random boxes too long for me to even know where they all came from. Caveat emptor! Dr. Frankenstein and his monster-PC assume all the risk. (Seriously though, it's all been kept in really good condition.)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I didn't have time to TSF while at home, but I'd like to request the video cards and the Dell tower (I know, I hate Dell so why am I asking for one? It's FREE!). I still can't e-mail from work so this is the best I can do right now.


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

I sent you a pm on here, thanks!


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

ALL STUFF SPOKEN FOR.
-andy


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

didi you send me anything?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

note its josh


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

Josh, yeah. Only not yet. Waiting for some disposable income to send the Dell tower to you. -Andy


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh ok


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

aww man, I didn't win anything?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

dont be sad ebackhus your computer owns mine....=( lol


----------



## trebor11584 (Dec 6, 2006)

andyenglish said:


> Okay, here's a complete list of what I have (sorry I didn’t do this to start with). Send me your SPECIFIC claims and I will send stuff out 1st-come, 1st-served as soon as I can. NOTE: It's hard sometimes finding the information that is relevant. I will try to find the most descriptive elements of these parts. (Memory cards are especially difficult for me, since I don't deal with them a lot. I just find some that fit and work well, trial and error. Haha!)
> Please help me get rid of this stuff only if you can keep it out of the landfill!!!
> GRAPHICS CARDS:
> Matrox powered by MGA (MYST/2/GAT) 64-bit (1996)
> ...



are there still available? coz im interested in the soundcard and maybe the video cards


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

*Update*

Here's who's getting what:
J.E. in Sedona: the Dell Optiplex tower and other things;
A.V. in Whitman: Audio Cables and an older Dell tower;
M.M. & students in Richmond: everything else.
Everything's in boxes on my floor waiting for some loose change so I can mail them. I will do that ASAP.
Thanks, y'all! --Andy :smile: 
"The oxen are slow, but the earth is patient." -Chinese proverb


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice Andy, very generous, good to see!!!


----------

